# New Lens, New photos!



## Teaspoons (Jan 22, 2010)

I have shot too many pics since I got my new lens and flash but haven't posted anything so I

thought I should remedy that. Sorry all I ever contribute is photos &gt;.&lt;
































I hope you guys like

them- all the info here has been so helpful to me, just hope this makes up for

my lack of any other contribution ;p

well hopefully soon I will get the full hang of the new equipment and I

can make some even better photos!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 22, 2010)

very awesome!


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2010)

U make up for me, I never get too it seems and nice job! the second one I think looks like a king!


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

Now, if all you ever contributed were crappy photos... I might be upset.  But I love the photos you've shared with us... keep it up!  And congrats on the new lens!  Looks like it's working great.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## sufistic (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic pics.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 22, 2010)

what lens?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 22, 2010)

Must be an awesome lens!


----------



## Eoullis (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow nice work. I can't wait to start snapping shots. "I gotta figure out how to get the family farm back first." Thats from O' Brother where art thou.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 22, 2010)

Teaspoons said:


> Sorry all I ever contribute is photos &gt;.&lt;


That's *not* something to apologize for! :lol: 

I didn't look up the Exif info from your shots, but are you a Canon shooter too? What new equipment are you using?


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jan 22, 2010)

These are great pictures. I LOVE looking at mantis photos, so keep them coming!

Rebecca


----------



## Teaspoons (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha well I'm glad everyone likes the photos, I'll try to post more often!  

Also to those who asked my new stuff is :

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM L IS lens

and the macro twin lite mt-24ex flash

on a Canon 20D body (not new lol)

I had a very merry Christmas this year  

hopefully I will get the hang of it soon and be able

to produce some better stuff.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Teaspoons said:


> Haha well I'm glad everyone likes the photos, I'll try to post more often!  Also to those who asked my new stuff is :
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM L IS lens
> 
> ...


One of the great amateur DSLRs of the decade (IMO, so it must be true). It looks as though you are using it to advantage!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 23, 2010)

Teaspoons said:


> Haha well I'm glad everyone likes the photos, I'll try to post more often!  Also to those who asked my new stuff is :
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM L IS lens
> 
> ...


Cool. That lens and flash have quickly become part of my go-to setup.  

Looks like your getting the hang of it just fine. But if you've got questions, you're more than welcome to ask here!


----------



## Teaspoons (Jan 23, 2010)

Figured I'd add some more pics here instead of starting a new thread.

I went to visit the great Yen today and all his mantises and we got to have

a great photo session! Thanks again Yen!  


























Well hope you like them!

Man I'm excited about this lens, hopefully soon I'll get to try it on

a newer body.

-kamakiri~ I will probably be messaging you in the near future for some tips,

so hopefully you wont regret your offer for advice ;p


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

im very jealous of that flash. Pentax has nothing similar so i've resorted to DIY work


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent pics!

Well thank you Amanda for letting me trying your camera equipment too, and you are my Photoshop teacher now haha!

Couple of photos using Amanda's camera....












and the photoshop pic haha!






This is Amanda's camera taken during the TAMU insect open house


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> This is Amanda's camera taken during the TAMU insect open house


wow! high tech!!! I am using a tiny cannon digital camera wit hthe built in macro feature. I didn't know you needed a huge camera and a huge lens and all the take a decent picture of a mantis.

BTW are these sybilla pretiosa?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

yes they are


----------

